# DNP use long term to correct low metabolism / body temp.



## guymark (Jan 25, 2016)

I will start of by saying I am overweight (6'2", approx 250 Lbs) and that this is the result of an over active knife and fork. I fully accept that, not excuses or self-delusion here.

However - 

My body temperature is almost a full one-and-a-half to two degrees lower than most people - I am typically around 35.4 C though sometimes as low as 34.9 - my sister (purely mentioned as I am guessing it is something genetic) has the same range of temperature.

As a general rule I find it difficult to do anything particularly energetic unless I FIRST take a long very hot bath and then "lag up". Once my core temperature is up to nearer 37c I can function quite well and have no problem being fairly active. I just find it absurdly difficult to that until I am "up to temperature".

I have been tested for hypothyroidism (but only the shortened test) and it came back as borderline - so there is no medical solution open to me. As a result of hearing about DNP I located a supplier in China (and yes, I suspect it is only industrial quality) but I was keen to secure a supply while I could in case it helped. I had dealt with the firm before for other products (for electroplating) and had found them to be ok. A week or two later, I had an 800g container of DNP.

My intention is not particularly to use it directly to lose weight - I need to exercise more and eat less for that - BUT what I want it for is to titrate a dose until I can maintain a "midday temperature" of between 36.6 and 37.2 degrees. I have managed to do this and my tympanic temperature as I type this is 36.7 c

To achieve this I have been taking for the last few days, 150mg of sodium DNP in the morning and again at night (along with 150mg taurine, 50mg aspirin and 25mg caffeine simply as "useful" bulking agents to make the capsules easier to fill volumetrically).

As far as side effects go:

Increased thirst, decreased urination (so I am guessing water retention)
No change in perspiration - unless doing very heavy lifting (DIY not weights), I do not perspire much.
A little weight loss - despite water retention and only modestly increased activity.
Odd dreams - but strange rather than horrible.
Increased libido - not expecting that but that may just be an effect of feeling warmer all over

Other than those above, I am unaware of any other side effects - and so I am wondering if there are likely to be any consequences in maintaining this dosage level indefinitely. As I mentioned, although I need to address my weight and fitness, my main reason for an interest in DNP is to lift my metabolism to NORMAL levels and temperature - rather than pushing it further. I just like the fact that when I am around 37c I am VASTLY more functional than when I am two degrees colder

I would very much welcome considered thoughts - especially from people who have had experience of greatly extended use of DNP at fairly low doses. So far this seems to be EXACTLY what I want.

Thank you,

Mark


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 25, 2016)

Im no dr but I dont think long term use of dnp is smart..What did your doc say about your body temp issue?


----------



## guymark (Jan 25, 2016)

The Doc seemed to think that as the hypothyroidism is only borderline it's just "one of those things" and I am in the range of "normal" - so, basically "live with it". It was put a little more kindly than that but the thrust was the same - "put more clothes on if you feel cold" lol.

I suspect you are right that this may not be a long term answer - but the difference in energy (and general feeling of being "well") is so markedly better when I am not two degrees colder than everyone else. I can function at that level - but with my temperature now around 37c, I suddenly seem to be able to function properly (I am not feeling tired for no reason, I can lose weight if I stick to 1500 calories instead of gain it. I am just very keen not to go back to "running cold" for the rest of my life.

Only other thing I can see which could help is thyroxine - but that seems to have its share of issues too - hence I thought I would see what folks on here reckoned.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 25, 2016)

I would not use DNP for this situation. Post up your thyroid lab results if you have them.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Have you attempted to supplement with iodine?
Iodine is fuel for the thyroid and unless you get adequate amounts, there's a risk of subclinical hypothyroidism.

Iodine has been systematically removed from foods we eat regularly, namely bread and other baked goods. Fluoridated drinking water doesn't help either.


Iodoral is a good supplement that provides both 5mg iodine and 7.5 mg iodide. Speaking from first hand experience with my own subclinical hypothyroidism, Iodoral brought my waking body temp up a full degree.

Having also dabbled with DNP, I would not recommend using it as you describe.


----------



## guymark (Jan 25, 2016)

DocDePanda: My test results were 0.45 units for the thyroid - which I was told (and have since confirmed on the net through various thyroid groups) that it is the "low end" of normal. I mentioned that I had heard of another test which could sometimes shed more light and he said they don't do that at the levels I have.

Iron1: Additional iodine might be worth trying, I will try and get some of the supplement you mention. I have some potassium iodide (and iodate I think) as well as some elemental iodine so I can make a tincture of it tomorrow while I locate a more convenient source. Certainly gaining a full degree would be a very useful improvement for me as even just one degree difference was making a noticeable difference to energy levels - I just thought I may as well adjust the dose until I was "running at a normal temp".

it is possible that iodine alone may make a difference - though as I eat cod, eggs, yoghurt and milk fairly often, I would be surprised if I was all that deficient. Still it is certainly worth a go 

Thank you for your thoughts here folks, it is appreciated.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 25, 2016)

You may be part reptile, check with a vet.


----------



## guymark (Jan 25, 2016)

LOL, I do feel it sometimes. Staggering out from under a rock when the sun comes out..... Well not quite but not too far off


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm right around 35deg C body temp wise and have no issues like you mention.


----------



## monster-ish (Jan 26, 2016)

1500 cals a day? That seems really low especially for your height and size. Have you not been able to drop the weight at a higher calorie intake? As far as the temp thing goes I'm stumped lol


----------



## Spongy (Jan 26, 2016)

Raise your caloris slowly and your body temp may follow.  1500 is way too low.


----------

